# remote access over internet



## Odyssey (Apr 1, 2003)

I have two Ubuntu computers at my office on a lan which access the internet through a router and we have a fixed external IP address there. Computer 1 has a remote connection server running and I can remotely access computer 1 with computer 2 using its browser over the lan.

I want to be able to access computer 1 from my Ubuntu computer at home and know that computer 1's remote server needs to have the IP address of my home computer (more on that in a moment).

My first question has to do with getting through the router. If I enter the fixed ip address of our office in my browser at home, I will reach the router, not computer 1, correct? So do I need to configure my router to somehow pass the request through to computer 1, and if so how?

Secondly, I have a fibre optic dsl at home which supposedly has a DHCP external IP address (although every time I check it with GRC, it is always the same so maybe it's fixed and my dsl ISP just doesn't want me to know it-cause they can charge extra for fixed IP's). However, assuming that it is DHCP, is there any way that I can "simulate' a fixed IP for purposes of configing computer 1's server package?

Also what else is it clear from the above that I don't understand yet that I will need to deal with?


----------



## Odyssey (Apr 1, 2003)

Just realized that this should have been posted in the Networking Forum. May I request a moderator to move it there. Aplogies for the inconvenience and thanks.


----------



## Bob Cerelli (Nov 3, 2002)

On the router at work, you need to forward whatever port you will be using for the remote access to the work computer's LAN IP address. The specifics would depend on the router.


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

Bob Cerelli said:


> On the router at work, you need to forward whatever port you will be using for the remote access to the work computer's LAN IP address. The specifics would depend on the router.


This is correct.

FYI, It is normal for your IP to not change even when using DHCP.
I won't go into the details but there is a finite number of static IPs and your ISP won't be giving you one for free.


----------



## Odyssey (Apr 1, 2003)

That is a very interesting post. Am I understanding you correctly that even if I am not provided a static external IP address at my residence, that for all practical purposes (i.e., there are too few IP addresses), I might be able to enter the "temporary" one that I can find using grc.com into my remote communication server config at the office, and for all intents and purposes use it as if it was a static address-at least for awhile (i.e., until it changes, if ever)?

Or what?

Thanks.


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

Odyssey said:


> That is a very interesting post. Am I understanding you correctly that even if I am not provided a static external IP address at my residence, that for all practical purposes (i.e., there are too few IP addresses), I might be able to enter the "temporary" one that I can find using grc.com into my remote communication server config at the office, and for all intents and purposes use it as if it was a static address-at least for awhile (i.e., until it changes, if ever)?
> 
> Or what?
> 
> Thanks.


Yes. Instead of using grc.com, you can find the IP address from www.whatismyip.com

You best bet is registering for one of the many free Dynamic DNS sites. 
What this does is gives you a constant named address, like yoursite.dyndns.org that will point to your correct IP. They give you a small app that runs on your desktop that will update the records at their DNS service when/if your IP changes. This way that name will always point to your machine no matter what the IP is.


----------



## Odyssey (Apr 1, 2003)

I believe this gets me to the bank. Bob and HeadRush-many thanks.


----------

